# One Dog... Six Processes



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Which one do you prefer and which one draws vacuum?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't like 1,3 or 6.

Leaning strongly to 5. Would like to see it with just a tad more black in the blue/black areas below and left of the nose and on the lower left nostril. And maybe just a tiny touch of tint in the eyes. Number 4 is running a close second followed by number 2.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

2 & 3 look the best to me leaning more towards 2


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

just observing personal thoughts... the ones where the light colours on his face are dominant give me a feel that he's not comfortable being there having his photo taken. 

so i would eliminate 3 and 6 to work out a favourite.

i think i'd choose 1 or 2 depending on which one connects most with his character.

i.e. for me, 1 highlights a gentle demeanour.
and 2 highlights speed, determination to do something, determination to please.

sorry - i'm riding on emotions at the moment. 

so in order of preference... 1, 2, 5, 4, 3 and 6.

gee whizz Ray, they are all beautiful. i'd like to make friends with the dog to know which image portrays him best.

rosesm


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm with Koru....#1 makes you want to reach out and pet his silky ears and ruff...


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Don't like 1,3 or 6.
> 
> Leaning strongly to 5. Would like to see it with just a tad more black in the blue/black areas below and left of the nose and on the lower left nostril. And maybe just a tiny touch of tint in the eyes. Number 4 is running a close second followed by number 2.


Thanks GF. Didn't even notice that bluish cast, thanks for pointing it out. Not sure I want to change the eyes.

Thanks for viewing and commenting Todery, Karen and NurseD-bait. I was leaning toward 2 because of how realistic the fur looks.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

golly, i thought you put it there on purpose! is it a blue heeler?

and i've just noticed the collar is pink and i should have been saying 'she'. sorry about that.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Koru said:


> golly, i thought you put it there on purpose! is it a blue heeler?
> 
> and i've just noticed the collar is pink and i should have been saying 'she'. sorry about that.


LOL "blue heeler".

You are right about her gender and her collar is really red! Here's the full color version.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ray, 

Preference for me is #1. It seems to have the best detail and intensity overall for me. Sure wish I could get my dog to sit that still for a series of shots like that.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I prefer #4 and then #5. I dont care for the softened versions and like the more detailed look of those two. 4 over 5 because while there is coloring in 5, its just not quite enough to be satisfying IMO. I would like #1 but there is an odd mottled patterning that emerges on her muzzle with that treatment, I find it distracting. She is definately a knockout in that full color original!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> LOL "blue heeler".
> 
> You are right about her gender and her collar is really red! Here's the full color version.


you just had to go and post the full colour version. okay. now it's a toss up between 1 and this last one. 

decisions, decisions.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I like #1 the best, then #5, I think it is the way the fur looks with the lighting. I like #2 and #3 the least, there seems to be too much white.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

4, 2, and 5 in that order. Better detail, and the tint/treatment of 4 is nice. Some of the others have a softer focus than I liked.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I like the original the best, but I am not a photographer. I just prefer non-processed pictures.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Now I like the corrected #5 and the original, but not necessarily in that order.


----------

